# State CCW permit



## Oldman (Apr 16, 2009)

I have had a state CCW since the late 1980's and renew both the resident CCW as well as a non-resident CCW from another state.

Now I am reading several threads here where people are applying for permits but do not yet have a firearm to carry.

Has the requirements for permits changed in the last couple of years?

Each time I renew, I have to attend classes and demonstrate proficiency with the type weapon shown on my permits. In my case, I have both semi and revolvers listed and I qualify with both for my CCW permits and my Post Certification.

How does a person apply for a permit prior to completing a firearms course and listing the weapon of choice?


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Many States don't require that the firearm you intend to carry be listed on the permit. NC doesn't, nor do I have to attend another class or qualify again to renew. 

There were 2 people at my CCW class that didn't own a gun. They were sharing a gun with a friend to qualify.


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

ill be doing that here in a month or so, taking the class without actually owning a gun.

they also may be applying for the permit to purchase a handgun, if you dont have ccw, i know they have that in nc, but not sure about how many other states do, i think its pretty common


----------



## protectmyfamily (Apr 13, 2009)

I didnt have a handgun at the time I took my CCW class. Like Bruce mentioned, its not reqqired to list type of HG you will be using. The intructor supplied a gun for the shooting at the range.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Oldman said:


> Each time I renew, I have to attend classes and demonstrate proficiency with the type weapon shown on my permits. In my case, I have both semi and revolvers listed and I qualify with both for my CCW permits and my Post Certification.


Is it just the type that is listed? Or is it a specific make, model and serial number?

If it is just type (semi, revolver) then renting or borrowing a gun would still meet the requirements.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Some states are using CCW rules to enable GUN REGISTRATION. :smt076
Fortunately Arizona does not.

The fact they are registering gun users is just as bad though. IMHO


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

Its funny, I remember about 12-14 years ago I got my first premit from AL. I walked in in uniform, no paper work, no shooting, no muss or fuss but I did have to pay 25 dollars and left with my permit. NC was a lil harder then that.


----------



## Oldman (Apr 16, 2009)

*By type*



bruce333 said:


> Is it just the type that is listed? Or is it a specific make, model and serial number?
> 
> If it is just type (semi, revolver) then renting or borrowing a gun would still meet the requirements.


My permits show that I can carry semi & revolver.


----------



## bill5074 (Jun 23, 2008)

In Florida it does not specify what gun you can carry on the permit. It varies from place to place.


----------



## Oldman (Apr 16, 2009)

*Permits*

I have Louisiana resident CCW and a Florida non-resident CCW.

With the multi state agreements that each state has, I get to carry in most states.

Louisiana requires the permit to be noted with what types of handguns you are trained with.

Some states also have a related interaction between the CCW and the vehicle registration / drivers license so when you are stopped, the officer knows in advance if you carry.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

In Texas, you can rent a handgun from the shop doing the CHL qualification or you can borrow from someone, you don't need to own one. If you want to carry either a revolver or a semi auto, you have to qualify with a semi auto. If you qualify with a revolver, you are limited to revolver ONLY carry. Wierd, but, that's the way it is. Just my .02.:smt033


----------



## qpoint (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm in the process of getting ready to do everything now. I live in NY State. In NYS, the weapon "registration process" is treated separate from the "permit application process".

So long as you complete a certified NRA Pistol Permit Course and can produce the certificate of completion as evidence you may undergo the "application process".

Once approved, you then undergo the "registration process". The dealer of course furnishes you the needed numbers and paper work to register your weapon with the local County Clerks Office; this being of course a "same-day process".

- _at least that's how it's done here in NYS._


----------



## orienteeer (Jun 17, 2009)

*it's all about which NY state county you live in!*

last may, i decided to apply for a pistol permit in albany county, & kept a running record of the hoops i had to jump through to succeed. i have documented them here, & hope they impress upon you the overkill in time, money, & rigmarole required. i should point out that i am a 58-year old man, lived in albany county & have been using firearms all my life, & have no police record at all.

so, here's how to get your pistol license & a handgun (legally) in albany county, n.y. (your experience may vary):

1. - in the middle of may, drive to county clerk's office (15 min.)
2. - pick up permit application & pistol safety class schedule.
3. - call & make appointment to attend a pistol safety class, given about once/month @ different facilities.
4. - while waiting for class date, secure 4 signatures from people you know living in your geographical area who will "attest to your good moral character" (in duplicate).
5. - in the middle of june, attend pistol safety class at local sportsmen's club ($30 + 4 hours), & take written proficiency test (i scored 100%!).
6. - have your photo taken & attach 3, 1-1/2" x 1-1/2" photos to your application ($ price: variable).
7. - go to DMV for an official copy of your drivers license history (i had 1 speeding ticket in the last 10 years)($10 + 50 minutes).
8. - have all this attested to & notarized by your favorite notary/banker/lawyer (12 mi. + 30 minutes, $0).
9. - call your local law enforcement agency to make appointment to be fingerprinted. (side note: i have never been arrested for anything, ever. nothing trivial or serious, no misdemeanors, no felonies. my record will show nothing but traffic tickets.)
10. - in late june, go to police station, get fingerprinted 4 times: 1 for feds, 1 for state, 2 for local ($105.25 + 1 hr).
11. - learn (to your dismay) that additionally, the local police need a 1-page form filled out by each of your 4 references testifying in greater detail to your good character, so you have to bother each of them again, not only to fill out the form, but to make sure they get their signatures on those forms notarized.
12. - send the forms to all four of your references, hope they all get completed, notarized & sent back to the local police agency (they can NOT be sent to the applicant). luckily, my 4 references were dependable in this regard.
13. - early september, notice the cop who got your application going door-to-door in your neighborhood, interviewing your neighbors & your wife about your conduct: is he violent? is he responsible? have there been any incidents of spousal abuse or reckless behavior?
14. - mid-october, go back to local PD to deliver another passport photo, thumb print & sign another form.
15. - october 20th - another week has gone by & you get a letter in the mail: your application has been approved! drive to the county clerk's office, pay another $10, & the license is yours. find out that the judge has seen fit to restrict it to "hunting & target only".
16. request an appeal to the target & hunting restriction, so you will be able to possess a handgun in the county without restrictions.
17. get an appointment to go the the county courthouse to state your case. (6 miles each way, 0$)
18. - sorry , you are denied the right to possess your handgun without restrictions, you are restricted to hunting & target uses only. by the way, your permit can be revoked at any time for any reason by the judge.
<<intermission>>
19. - in mid-march, finally get enough $$$ to buy the handgun you have been looking at for months.
20. - pay the man at your favorite local gun shop, the full amount plus NYS sales tax.
21. - you expect that you would be able to take your pistol & head for home at that moment...
22. - but NOOO! you have apparently not bought a handgun, but a receipt! this is your first handgun, so you are unaware of the procedure! let's call this day zero.
23. - you have to go back to the county clerk's office to request an amendment to your pistol permit. fill out forms, show your permit, record the make, model, caliber of the handgun & show the receipt you got from the gun store. still day zero.
24. now WAIT for the judge of your county to add the new firearm to your permit (day zero plus 3), & issue you a "coupon" which will entitle you to receive the firearm which you have already paid for, from the gun retailer.
25. receive the notice of amendment in the mail (day zero plus 13), rush to the county clerk's office , fill out another form, pay $3 & take possession of the "coupon" to bring to your gun dealer.
26. bring coupon to dealer w/the receipt & your original permit, fill out yet ANOTHER federal form (1 page for you, 1 page for the dealer to complete).
27. FINALLY, travel home with your new handgun & expect you'll have to go thru the same amendment/coupon/receipt procedure for _*every *_handgun you acquire in the future!
28. wonder if the gang-bangers go thru all this to get their glocks? naaaah, prob'ly not. i could probably go to the BAD side of town with a few hundred $ and get a gun in 1hr or less!


----------



## nky1129 (Nov 3, 2008)

In Kentucky you don't have to own a gun to get your CCDW. The instructor even said that if any of us wanted to save our expensive ammo we could use one of a few Ruger Mark IIIs that he had. And he only charged people $1.00 for the 20 rounds that they needed to use.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

nky1129 said:


> In Kentucky you don't have to own a gun to get your CCDW.


Same in Texas. You can rent a gun to take the course. 9 hour class and approx $265.00 ($125.00 for the class and $140.00 to the state) for initial CHL. Get license (approx. 90 day wait), go to gun store, buy gun, take home in 10 minutes. Without license, go to gun store, buy gun, approx. 30 minute wait, take home. :smt023


----------



## Grizcat68 (Feb 16, 2009)

orienteeer said:


> last may, i decided to apply for a pistol permit in albany county, & kept a running record of the hoops i had to jump through to succeed. i have documented them here, & hope they impress upon you the overkill in time, money, & rigmarole required. i should point out that i am a 58-year old man, lived in albany county & have been using firearms all my life, & have no police record at all.
> 
> so, here's how to get your pistol license & a handgun (legally) in albany county, n.y. (your experience may vary):
> 
> ...


WOW!!! I thought it was bad that I had to drive back and get the original training certificate when I found out the Sherriff's department did accept copies when I applied. :buttkick:


----------



## dK (Apr 18, 2009)

Hi guys, new to the forum... thought this would be a good post to start with.

I don't own a gun yet, but I just completed the process to obtain my CCW. 

I live in Connecticut, and it took about 10 weeks. I first had to complete an NRA Certified course in pistol basics. This was done with both semi-autos and revolvers, but it may vary depending where you go. The instructor provided firearms for everyone to use, because you can't have or transport any handgun, without your CCW.

Then, it was off to submit my application and certification to the local police department. The next day I had two sets of fingerprints done. About 8 weeks after that I made an inquiry as I had heard CT permits were taking longer than usual because of an increase in applicants. I told them I wanted to make sure everything had gone through, which is true.

About a week and half later I got my letter stating my temporary permit was ready to be picked up. Grabbed that, headed off to the barracks and now...

Now, I just have to pick something out..

~Some permits have taken as long as 8 months for people I know. Gotta stay on top of it in my area.

I talked to the guy at the D.P.S. building and he told me that by this time next year it will be MUCH(near impossible) harder to obtain a CCW permit in Connecticut.

On a sidenote: orienteeer, damn! I don't know if I'd have gone through all that without giving up! No, that's a lie, I would have. But you have my sympathy!


----------



## YODA308 (Jun 11, 2009)

*Ccw arizona*

Sounds like your state is using your ccw process to register your weapons


----------

